# cheating at an exam



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

I was wondering if there is a Finnish word used for cheating, in a context where a exam-taker steals a glance at other person's answers or their own paper. And the word when such actions are discovered by an exam proctor (Finnish word for this as well?)


----------



## Finland

Hello!



Extra Virgin Olive Oil said:


> I was wondering if there is a Finnish word used for cheating, in a context where a exam-taker steals a glance at other person's answers or their own paper. And the word when such actions are discovered by an exam proctor (Finnish word for this as well?)



In Finnish it is "luntata", "lunttaaminen".

Kokeessa ei saa luntata.
Lunttaaminen on kiellettyä.

Proctor: for example "koevalvoja" or "tenttivalvoja" or just "valvoja".

HTH
S


----------



## Gavril

In English, "Cheating is prohibited" would sound a little bit redundant, since "cheating" implies (by definition) breaking the rules.

Does _Lunttaaminen on kiellettyä _also sound redundant? Or, does _luntata _refer to something more than just cheating, which (in some contexts) wouldn't necessarily be prohibited?

Kiitos


----------



## Finland

Hello!



Gavril said:


> In English, "Cheating is prohibited" would sound a little bit redundant, since "cheating" implies (by definition) breaking the rules.
> 
> Does _Lunttaaminen on kiellettyä _also sound redundant? Or, does _luntata _refer to something more than just cheating, which (in some contexts) wouldn't necessarily be prohibited?



The sentence does sound more logical in Finnish than in English. Luntata in a way means "look sth. up", "take a quick look at", but is usually, almost exclusively, used in the meaning "to cheat". But you could say, for example, when writing down a telephone number for someone else: "Nyt pitää luntata puhelinmuistiosta, koska en ole varma numerosta." This also implies that lunttaaminen is always cheating by taking a furtive look at a text secretively written somewhere (on one's skin, on a piece of paper...), whereas in English "cheating" can be done by other means as well.

HTH
S


----------



## sakvaka

However, in formal examination situations (like _ylioppilaskirjoitukset_), the word _vilppi (noun) _is used.

_Jos kokelas jää kiinni vilpistä, kaikki hänen kyseisellä kirjoituskerralla tekemänsä suoritukset hylätään._
_Vilpin harjoittaminen on ankarasti kiellettyä.

_


----------

